# HOW to completely remove MAXTOR DRIVERS?



## marcolopes (Mar 29, 2007)

HOW to completely remove MAXTOR DRIVERS?
---
I was having "resuming from hibernation" problems in my XP pro Sp2 machine from some months now, and one of the things i suspected was the ONE TOUCH III external MAXTOR drive.
I optimized the drive for QUICK removal, disabled the RECYCLE BIN use, Turned the SYSTEM RESTORE use OFF, and made routines for EJECTING THE DRIVE before EVERY Hibernation.
NO LUCK. Every time the system comes back from hibernation, i get an:
Event ID ( 51 ) in Source ( Disk ) \Device\Harddisk2\D
The system sometimes HANGS before the event, sometimes After.

I made a mistake(!) and installed the maxtor software when i first installed the drive. It's nice to control the drive parameters (power savings, etc) BUT with this software, maxtor installs a driver called "MAXTOR PERSONAL STORAGE SECURITY" that i believe is related to the PASSWORD functionality of the drive.

Well, I DON'T need those features. But even after removing the software, the driver (mxopswd.sys) stays on. If i remove it manually, WINDOWS will ask for it on the next reboot. If i remove the driver from DEVICE MANAGER, it will do nothing after the reboot. Tried to remove ALL the keys from the registry with no Luck.

Recently i had the following system error, which gave me some new insight:
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	System Error
Event Category:	(102)
Event ID:	1003
Description:
Error code 000000ea, parameter1 fedcd468, parameter2 ff839440, parameter3 ffa657c8, parameter4 00000001.

Went to Windows HELP and there were few KB articles linked.
ONE of them was:
ERROR: You receive a "STOP: 0x000000E3" error message when you safely remove an encrypted USB storage device from a computer that is running Windows XP Service Pack 2

So i installed Windows XP Hotfix KB900808 (which i got from http://thehotfixshare.net/)
After this, and having the care to EJECT THE DRIVE BEFORE every hibernation, the system performed very well for a few days, even with the maxtor SECURITY DRIVER INSTALLED.

TODAY i got the SAME PROBLEM. I investigated. SYSTEM RESTORE was BACK ON on the external drive. I think that was the problem.

I'm tired of this, so i want to FREE MY system from the MAXTOR DRIVERS. DISABLING the MAXTOR DISK on the MAXTOR SECURITY tree, will remove the EXTERNAL MAXTOR DRIVE from the HARD DISKS tree... THIS is heavy stuff! SHAME on YOU MAXTOR.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can uninstall from the device manager


----------



## marcolopes (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is the REPLY from Maxtor Technical Support!

From: <Euro_TechSupport/[email protected]>
Cc: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 26, 2007 10:14 AM
Subject: Re: Re: [Incident: MAXTOR PERSONAL STORAGE SECURITY DRIVER (mxopswd.sys) issues ] [Incident: 070424-000074]


Dear Sir,

This is a Windows XP issue. Please uninstall Service Pack 2, restart the
computer and then re-install Service pack 2. Make sure that the hard drive
is not connected to the computer while doing this.

Earl A.
Seagate Technical Support


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for posting their answer


----------

